# للحب 7 اعمدة



## الملك العقرب (19 مارس 2007)

أعمدة الحب السبعة
:​ 
:
الإخـــلاص​ 
ليس عمود الحب فقط بل عمود كل شيء
لاأتخيل حب بلا إخلاص​ 

*----------- --------- -*​ 
الصــــدق​ 

الصدق في القول والفعل والمشاعر
الكذب آفة كل حب
إذا صدقت معيفأنت تحبني
صدق مطلق حب مطلق
من الصدق أن تقول لمحبوبك " لا " إذا تطلبالأمر​ 

*----------- --------- -*
الإيـــثار​ 
أبرز أعراض الحبالإيثار
عندما تقدم رغبات غيرك على رغباتك تكون متيماً
التضحية من درجاتالإيثار
الإيثار يعيد عدّاد الكره إلى الصفر
كلما زاد حبك زاد إيثاركوتضحيتك​ 
*----------- --------- -*
الاحترام​ 
ترك من نحب كما يحبغاية الحب
احترام شطحات المحبوب ونزواته فضيلة
حديثك لايعجبني ورأيك لايروقلي
ولكني أحبك فأحترم ماقلت
فرض قيود على المحبوب يقلل من احترامه​ 

*----------- --------- -*
الوفـــاء​ 
ديمومية الحب بالوفاء
التذكر والشوق والحرقة أعراض الوفاء
الوفاء بالوعود سر من أسرار الحب
من لا يفي بوعوده لا معنى لحبه
القليل من الوفاء يجلب الكثير من المودة​ 

*----------- --------- -*
الثقـــة​ 
الأمان يأتي من الثقةالمطلقة بالمحبوب
اهتزاز في الثقة اهتزاز لعرش الحب
عدم البحث عن تطميناتباستمرار علامة ثقة
انتزع ثقة محبوبك ولاتستجديها
الثقة بالمحبوب آيةالإكتفاء به​ 
*----------- --------- -*
الإنجــذاب​ 
منبعه جمالالآخر أو رؤيته جميلاً وهو بادرة الحب
حافظ على جمال روحك ومظهرك تحافظ علىمحبوبك
مادمت منجذباً للمحبوب فلا معنى لشيء آخر
لايخلص ولايصدق ولايؤثرولايحترم ولايفي ولايثق ولكنك تحبه
لأنك منجذب إليه
حب أعمى كما يقولون​ 
*----------- --------- -*
وختاماً​ 
سقوط عمود أو اثنين أو ثلاثةلايعني سقوط العرش
ولكنه يضعف مقاومته للأزمات الخارجية العاتية​ 
كذلكقوة عمود وصلابته قد تحمل عرش الحب​ 
ربما تبقى مع شخص لأنه مخلص لك
أوصادق أو مؤثر أو وفي أو تحترمه أو تثق به
ولو لم تكن منجذباً إليه بمايكفي​


----------



## mina1 (19 مارس 2007)

الله يا ملك موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (19 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا ملك العقرب لان هى دى اساسيات الحب الصادق ربنا يوفقك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا يا مينا و w_candyshop_s


----------



## sparrow (20 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل
بس خطك صغير 
شكرا ليك


----------



## الملك العقرب (20 مارس 2007)

اسف يا sparrow هظبطه حالا


----------



## fullaty (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الحلو ده وفعلا اساسات مهمه عشان البيت يفضل موجود وميتهدش ربنا يستر علي اللى فية هههههههه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## Bino (21 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا .....
و عندى سؤال صغير : لو السبع أعمده دول موجودين يبقى الكلام على ايه ؟


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 مارس 2007)

الللللللللله عليك ياملك ياعقرب
جبت من الاخر يابني 
برافو بجد 
وشكرا ليك على الموضوع


----------



## الملك العقرب (23 مارس 2007)

اي خدمة


----------



## twety (23 مارس 2007)

*موووووووضع فوق الرائع ياملك*
*لجد جبت الخلاصه ياباشا*
*بس المشكله مين يفهم ويقدر*
*اعتقد ان اللى بيحب بيطنش*
*زى مابيقولوا مرايه الحب عاميه هههههههههههه*
*وزى ما الكتاب بيقول*
*المحبه تستر كثرة من الخطايا *
*عموما مشكور على الموضوع ربنا يحافظ عليك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 مارس 2007)

بامانة انت الي فهماني شكرا يا توتي


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

*الله يخليك*
*يلجابر بخاطؤى ورافع معنوياتى*
*بس برضه موضوع فوق الممتاز*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

*الله يخليك*
*ياجابر بخاطرى ورافع معنوياتى*
*بس برضه موضوع فوق الممتاز*
*ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 مارس 2007)

منا عارف


----------



## العجايبي (27 مارس 2007)

الله عليك ياملك العقرب 
هما دول اساسيات الحب الصحيح


----------



## الملك العقرب (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يناير 2008)

*اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

أعمدة الحب السبعة : 
: 1- الإخـــلاص 
ليس عمود الحب فقط بل عمود كل شيء لا أتخيل حب بلا إخلاص 
*---------------------* 2- الصــــدق 
الصدق في القول والفعل والمشاعر فالكذب آفة كل حب...... إذا صدقت معي فأنت تحبني صدق مطلق حب مطلق من الصدق أن تقول لمحبوبك " لا " إذا تطلب الأمر 
*---------------------* 3- الإيـــثار 
أبرز أعراض الحب الإيثار عندما تقدم رغبات غيرك على رغباتك تكون متيماً التضحية من درجات الإيثار الإيثار يعيد عدّاد الكره إلى الصفر كلما زاد حبك زاد إيثارك وتضحيتك 
*---------------------* 4- الاحترام 
ترك من نحب كما يحب غاية الحب احترام شطحات المحبوب ونزواته فضيلة حديثك لايعجبني ورأيك لايروق لي ولكني أحبك فأحترم ماقلت فرض قيود على المحبوب يقلل من احترامه 
*---------------------* 5- الوفـــاء 
ديمومية الحب بالوفاء التذكر والشوق والحرقة أعراض الوفاء الوفاء بالوعود سر من أسرار الحب من لا يفي بوعوده لا معنى لحبه القليل من الوفاء يجلب الكثير من المودة 
*---------------------* 6- الثقـــة 
الأمان يأتي من الثقة المطلقة بالمحبوب اهتزاز في الثقة اهتزاز لعرش الحب عدم البحث عن تطمينات باستمرار علامة ثقة انتزع ثقة محبوبك ولاتستجديها الثقة بالمحبوب آية الإكتفاء به 
*---------------------* 7- الإنجــذاب 
منبعه جمال الآخر أو رؤيته جميلاً وهو بادرة الحب حافظ على جمال روحك ومظهرك تحافظ على محبوبك مادمت منجذباً للمحبوب فلا معنى لشيء آخر لايخلص ولايصدق ولايؤثر ولايحترم ولايفي ولايثق ولكنك تحبه لأنك منجذب إليه حب أعمى كما يقولون 
*---------------------* وختاماً 
سقوط عمود أو اثنين أو ثلاثة لايعني سقوط العرش ولكنه يضعف مقاومته للأزمات الخارجية العاتية 
كذلك قوة عمود وصلابته قد تحمل عرش الحب 
ربما تبقى مع شخص لأنه مخلص لك أو صادق أو مؤثر أو وفي أو تحترمه أو تثق به ولو لم تكن منجذباً إليه بما يكفي


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

كلام جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل قوووووووووووى يادونا
ميرسى ليكى بجد مواضيعك كلها متميزة قوى وجميله
ربنا يباركك يااختى الحبيبه


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



كيريا قال:


> كلام جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل قوووووووووووى يادونا
> ميرسى ليكى بجد مواضيعك كلها متميزة قوى وجميله
> ربنا يباركك يااختى الحبيبه



ميررررسى يا كيريا يا حبيبتى ويا ريت  متغيبيش عننا وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا قمر.


----------



## محامي مسيحي (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



نصائح جميله جداااااااااااااااااا يا دونا

ولكن..عمله نادره في هذا الزمن..

بل ستكون معجزه اذا حدثت في هذا الزمن..


الصدق:اصبح كذب وخداع وخيانه.

الايثار:تضحي من اجل الحبيب من كل كيانك.. وفجأه تندمين على كل شئ بذلتيه لاجله..لانه لا يساوي شيئا.

أما باقي الاعمده..  لم ارى لها اي معاني في هذا الزمان


شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل دة

ويا محامى لسة فى ناس عندها الصفات دى بس يا ريت يحافظا عليها مش ينسوها زى الناس كلها ما نسيتها


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



محامي مسيحي قال:


> نصائح جميله جداااااااااااااااااا يا دونا
> 
> ولكن..عمله نادره في هذا الزمن..
> 
> ...


 انا معاك فى رأيك يا محامى لكننا نظلم الزمن اذا قلنا انه السبب لانه برىء من افعال البشر وما يفعلونه فى حق بعض فالزمن لم يشجعنا على ضياع  مشاعرنا  
الانسانيه من حب وخير وصدق وتضحيه وغيرها من المشاعر الجميله التى اصبحت وكما قلت نادره فى هذا الزمن ولكنها افعال بشريه خالصه نتمنى الا تسوء عن ذلك ....ميرررسى يا محامى لتعليقك الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## shamiran (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## rosemary84 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

السبب ليس فى الزمن ولكن فينا احنا  الله محبة ويجب ان نكون متمسكين بالمحبة  ميرسى ليكى يادونا على الموضوع الجميل داه​


----------



## mero_engel (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*ميرسي يا دونا يا حبيبتي علي الكلام الجميل دا*
*واتمني فعلا انه حد يلاقي شخص فيه معظم  الصفات  دي مش كلها حتي*​


----------



## Meriamty (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

حقيقى موضوع رااائع جداا 

شكرا ليكى يا دونا الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح
عارفة ايه اجمل حاجة في موضوعك طبعآ بعد الكلام الرائع كله 
اسمه ( اعمدة الحب السبعه ) كالحب قوي كلما كانت اعمدته قويه كلما كان قوي فعلآ لكي يتحمل عواصف الحياه العاتيه*​ربنا يخليكي يا مشرفتنا ​


----------



## FATICAN (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*[Cالف شكر الك على الموضوع 
OLOR="Red"][/COLOR]*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



احلى ديانة قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا دونا على الموضوع الجميل دة
> 
> ويا محامى لسة فى ناس عندها الصفات دى بس يا ريت يحافظا عليها مش ينسوها زى الناس كلها ما نسيتها



ميرررسى يا احلى ديانه لمرورك وتعليقك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



shamiran قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع الرائع..الرب يبارك حياتك



ميرررررسى  لتعليقك على الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## مدحت فتحى (29 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*---------------------* 5- الوفـــاء 
ديمومية الحب بالوفاء التذكر والشوق والحرقة أعراض الوفاء الوفاء بالوعود سر من أسرار الحب من لا يفي بوعوده لا معنى لحبه القليل من الوفاء يجلب الكثير من المودة 
اللللللللللللللللة على الكلمات الجميلة والنصائح الاجمل فع كلاامك كلة صحيح وميرسى لكى كتير اختى دونا والرب معكى 

+++ مدحت +++ فتحى +++


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



rosemary84 قال:


> السبب ليس فى الزمن ولكن فينا احنا  الله محبة ويجب ان نكون متمسكين بالمحبة  ميرسى ليكى يادونا على الموضوع الجميل داه​



عندك حق يا روزمارى ...ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي يا دونا يا حبيبتي علي الكلام الجميل دا*
> *واتمني فعلا انه حد يلاقي شخص فيه معظم  الصفات  دي مش كلها حتي*​



ميرررررسى ليكى انتى يا ميرو على التعليق وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## christ my lord (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*موضوع رائع لكنة خيالى جدا*
*شكرا ليكِ*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

طبعا كالمعتاد موضوع جميل جدا جدا مرسي عليه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



Meriamty قال:


> حقيقى موضوع رااائع جداا
> 
> شكرا ليكى يا دونا الرب يبارك حياتك



ميررررسى يا ميريام يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> عارفة ايه اجمل حاجة في موضوعك طبعآ بعد الكلام الرائع كله
> اسمه ( اعمدة الحب السبعه ) كالحب قوي كلما كانت اعمدته قويه كلما كان قوي فعلآ لكي يتحمل عواصف الحياه العاتيه*​ربنا يخليكي يا مشرفتنا ​



وحشتنا تعليقاتك الرائعه يا برينس المنتدى ...... ربنا يرجعك لينا بالسلامه ........ميرررسى ليك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



FATICAN قال:


> *[Cالف شكر الك على الموضوع
> OLOR="Red"][/COLOR]*



ميرررسى على مروررك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



مدحت فتحى قال:


> *---------------------* 5- الوفـــاء
> ديمومية الحب بالوفاء التذكر والشوق والحرقة أعراض الوفاء الوفاء بالوعود سر من أسرار الحب من لا يفي بوعوده لا معنى لحبه القليل من الوفاء يجلب الكثير من المودة
> اللللللللللللللللة على الكلمات الجميلة والنصائح الاجمل فع كلاامك كلة صحيح وميرسى لكى كتير اختى دونا والرب معكى
> 
> +++ مدحت +++ فتحى +++



ميرررررسى يا مدحت على ذوقك وتشجيعك .......ربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



christ my lord قال:


> *موضوع رائع لكنة خيالى جدا*
> *شكرا ليكِ*​



لييه بس يا يوساااب ........ ما يمكن ان يجعل الموضوع خيااالى  هو اختيارنا الخطأ لمن نوجه له مشاعر الحب  أ و فهمنا الخطأ لمفهوم الحب .
اشكر مرورك وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## فونتالولو (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*سلام الرب يسوع
 الكلام حلو اوي يا دونا بس الاحله الفعل وممكن يكون الفعل قليل او مفيش يبقي ايه العمل دلوقتي 
تعيش ايدك علي الموضوع *


----------



## وليم تل (4 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

حقا دونا نبيل
أعمدتك كلها رائعة
بس المهم ما يكونش بانيها مقاول غشاش 
وما تكملش كام سنة وتقع على دماغ العباد
وعجبنى اكثر عامود
الايثار
لاننا حقا فى زمن الأنا هى معيار كل شىء 
وما تزعليش منى فى الجملة السابقة القافية حكمت
هههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: عواميد الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



MarMar2004 قال:


> طبعا كالمعتاد موضوع جميل جدا جدا مرسي عليه



ميرررررررسى يا مرموره بجد كلك ذوق يا حبيبتى ......ربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> *سلام الرب يسوع
> الكلام حلو اوي يا دونا بس الاحله الفعل وممكن يكون الفعل قليل او مفيش يبقي ايه العمل دلوقتي
> تعيش ايدك علي الموضوع *



يبقى العيب فينا مش فى الحب هههههههههه
ميرررسى يا قمرررر على التعليق وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا دونا نبيل
> أعمدتك كلها رائعة
> بس المهم ما يكونش بانيها مقاول غشاش
> وما تكملش كام سنة وتقع على دماغ العباد
> ...



هههههههههههههه
 لا هزعل ليه بس هو كان المقاول قريبى :smile01 
ميرررسى يا وليم ... نورت الموضوع .. ربنا يباركك .


----------



## yousteka (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

المحبة لا تسقط ابدا 
بس اكيد المحبة لها السبع عواميد دول علشان تقدر تتحدى صعاب الزمن


----------



## نيفين ثروت (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

موضوع رائع يا دونا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



yousteka قال:


> المحبة لا تسقط ابدا
> بس اكيد المحبة لها السبع عواميد دول علشان تقدر تتحدى صعاب الزمن



نورتى الموضوع يا يوستيكااا ....ميرررسى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## carolina (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> أعمدة الحب السبعة :
> : 1- الإخـــلاص
> ليس عمود الحب فقط بل عمود كل شيء لا أتخيل حب بلا إخلاص
> *---------------------* 2- الصــــدق
> ...



كلام جواهر يسلمو على الموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> موضوع رائع يا دونا
> ربنا يباركك



ميررررسى يا نيفين على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى .


----------



## gomana gogo (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

ميرسى موضوع رائع جدااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



carolina قال:


> كلام جواهر يسلمو على الموضوع



ميررررررسى على ذوقك يا carolina وربنا يباركك .


----------



## جيلان (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*رائع حبيبتى
ربنا يباركك يا قمر على مواضيعك بجد كلها احسن من بعض*


----------



## dr.sheko (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

ربنا يباركك دونا
موضوع رائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



gomana gogo قال:


> ميرسى موضوع رائع جدااا



ميرررسى يا جومانا على مرورك الجميل وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



جيلان قال:


> *رائع حبيبتى
> ربنا يباركك يا قمر على مواضيعك بجد كلها احسن من بعض*




ميرررررسى يا جيجى على ردك المشجع وربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمرررر.( وبرضه رووووووحى ذاكرى:smil8:​ )


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



dr.sheko قال:


> ربنا يباركك دونا
> موضوع رائع



نورررررررت يا شيكوووووو .....ميررررسى وربنا يبارك حياتك يا دكتووور .


----------



## النهيسى (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

موضوعك جميل للغايه حقا رائع

 ياريت اى عمود من السبعه لا يسقط ابداا

الرب يباركك 

صلاتكم لاجلى


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



> النهيسى قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوعك جميل للغايه حقا رائع
> ...


*ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## just member (30 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*الله عليكى*
*كلها نقط مهمة واعمدة بحق*
*موضوع جميل يا دونا ميرسى *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



> come with me قال:
> 
> 
> > *الله عليكى*
> ...


*ميرررررسى يا جوجو على ذوقك وردك الجميل وربنا يباركك .​*


----------



## viviane tarek (19 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

موضوع اكثر من رائع 

يا دندون

اتعوت على الحجات الحلوة دى 

منك شكرا" يا جميلة


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع اكثر من رائع
> ...


*ميرررررسى يا قمر على ذوقك*


----------



## kalimooo (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع*​


----------



## Tomas (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

بجد مواضيع جامدة طحن**


----------



## mina_picasso (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

*موضوع حلو جدااااااااااااا بل في غاية الجمال .

بس للاسف بل انا في غاية الأسف لانة مش موجود دلوقتي ومش عارف السبب.

جايز لان العمود مش مسلح عشان عز رفع سعر الحديد :thnk0001:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*

موضوع رااااااااائع يا دونا 
مرسىىىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > *رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



> Tomas قال:
> 
> 
> > بجد مواضيع جامدة طحن**


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



mina_picasso قال:


> *موضوع حلو جدااااااااااااا بل في غاية الجمال .
> 
> بس للاسف بل انا في غاية الأسف لانة مش موجود دلوقتي ومش عارف السبب.
> 
> جايز لان العمود مش مسلح عشان عز رفع سعر الحديد :thnk0001:​*



*هههههههههههه ممكن يكون ده السبب فعلا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: اعمدة  الحب السبعه !!!!!!*



> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع رااااااااائع يا دونا
> ...


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*

1-الإخـــلاص: ليس عمود الحب فقط بل عمود كل شيء. لا أتخيل حباً بلا إخلاص.

2- الصــــدق : الصدق في القول والفعل والمشاعر. الكذب آفة كل حب. إذا صدقت معي فأنت تحبني. صدق مطلق حب مطلق. من الصدق أن تقول لمحبوبك "لا" إذا تطلب الأمر

3- الإيـــثار : أبرز أعراض الحب الإيثار، عندما تقدم رغبات غيرك على رغباتك تكون متيماً. التضحية من درجات الإيثار. الإيثار يعيد عداد الكرة إلى الصفر. كلما زاد حبك زاد إيثارك وتضحيتك

4- الاحترام : ترك من نحب كما يحب. غاية الحب احترام شطحات المحبوب ونزواته. حديثك لا يعجبني ورأيك لا يروق لي ولكني أحبك فأحترم ما قلت. فرض قيود على المحبوب يقلل من احترامه

5- الوفـــاء:  ديمومة الحب بالوفاء. التذكر والشوق والحرقة أعراض الوفاء. الوفاء بالوعود سر من أسرار الحب. من لا يفي بوعوده لا معنى لحبه. القليل من الوفاء يجلب الكثير من المودة

6- الثقـــة : الأمان يأتي من الثقة المطلقة بالمحبوب. اهتزاز في الثقة اهتزاز لعرش الحب. عدم البحث عن تطمينات باستمرار علامة ثقة.انتزع ثقة محبوبك ولاتستجديها. الثقة بالمحبوب آية الاكتفاء به

7- الانجــذاب: منبعه جمال الآخر أو رؤيته جميلاً وهو بادرة الحب. حافظ على جمال روحك ومظهرك تحافظ على محبوبك. مادمت منجذباً للمحبوب فلا معنى لشيء آخر، لا يخلص ولا يصدق ولا يؤثر ولا يحترم ولا يفي ولا يثق ولكنك تحبه لأنك منجذب إليه. حب أعمى كما يقولون

وختاماً سقوط عمود أو اثنين أو ثلاثة لا يعني سقوط العرش ولكنه يضعف مقاومته للأزمات الخارجية العاتية. كذلك قوة عمود وصلابته قد تحمل عرش الحب. ربما تبقى مع شخص لأنه مخلص لك أو صادق أو مؤثر أو وفي أو تحترمه أو تثق به ولو لم تكن منجذباً إليه بما يكفي​*


----------



## hokka_2020 (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

موضوع جميل يا كيريى 
ربنا يحفظ طريقك يا قمر​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*ربنا يخليكى يااحلى هوكا فى الدنيا كولها 
مرورك دة بالنسبالى حاجه كبيرة
ربنا يخليكى*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

فعلا من اهم الاعمده للحب 

موضوع جميل كيريا 

ميرررسى ليكى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*كلام ياجميل  جدا


شكرا كيريا​*


----------



## kalimooo (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

كيريا

كلام جميل مغلف بموضوع رائع

جزيل الشكر لك عزيزتي

سلام المسيح


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*ميرسىىى كوكو 
يا متابعنى 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*ميرسى مايكل للمرور
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*ميرسى للمرور والتشجيع يا كليمو
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

موضوع اكثر من راااااائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*ميرسىىىىى جداااا يا ملكه حبيبتى
للمرور  والتشجيع
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (31 يناير 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*موضوع جميل يا كيريى 
ربنا يحفظ طريقك يا قمر


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*ميرسى راجعه ليسوع للمرور والتشجيع
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## لي شربل (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

*شو كتييييييييير حلو هادا الموضوع
بعتقد أن الحب ذاته منحة من الرب تفوق كل العطايا
وبالطبع لهيدي  المنحة أركان تثبت عليها والحكمة 
من أعمدة الحب لأن حب بلا حكمة تهزه تيارات العالم
 والخطية والحزن والشهوات وتسقطة فما فينا نردد 
عبارات متل الحب أعمى أو نصيب وهيك المسميات البعيدة عن إيماننا .
الله معك ويباركك .
*​


----------



## ponponayah (15 مارس 2009)

*رد: أعمدة الحب السبعة*

موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااا


----------



## mansour (6 يوليو 2009)

*اعمدة الحب السبع*

*أعمدة الحب السبعه



:: الإخـــلاص ::

ليس عمود الحب فقط بل عمود كل شيء

لا أتخيل حب بلا إخلاص


:: الصــــدق ::

الصدق في القول والفعل والمشاعر

الكذب آفة كل حب

إذا صدقت معي فأنت تحبني

ومن الصدق في الحب

أن تقول لمحبوبك " لا " إذا تطلب الأمر



:: الإيـــثار ::

أبرز أعراض الحب الإيثار

عندما تقدم رغبات غيرك على رغباتك تكون متيماً

التضحية من درجات الإيثار

الإيثار يعيد عدّاد الكره إلى الصفر

كلما زاد حبك زاد إيثارك وتضحيتك



:: الاحترام ::

نحب كما يحب غاية الحب

احترام شطحات المحبوب ونزواته فضيلة

حديثك لايعجبني ورأيك لايروق لي

ولكني أحبك فأحترم ماقلت

وفرضك للقيود على المحبوب يقلل من احترامه



:: الوفـــاء ::

ديمومية الحب بالوفاء

التذكر والشوق والحرقة أعراض الوفاء

الوفاء بالوعود سر من أسرار الحب

من لا يفي بوعوده لا معنى لحبه

القليل من الوفاء يجلب الكثير من المودة



:: الثقـــة ::

الأمان يأتي من الثقة المطلقة بالمحبوب

اهتزاز في الثقة اهتزاز لعرش الحب

و الثقة بالمحبوب علامة الإكتفاء به



:: الإنجــذاب ::

منبعه جمال الآخر أو رؤيته جميلاً وهو بادرة الحب

حافظ على جمال روحك ومظهرك تحافظ على محبوبك

مادمت منجذباً للمحبوب فلا معنى لشيء آخر

لايخلص ولايصدق ولايؤثر ولايحترم ولايفي ولايثق ولكنك تحبه

لأنك منجذب إليه

حب أعمى كما يقولون


وختــــامـــــاً

اذا سقوط عمود أو اثنين أو ثلاثة لايعني سقوط العرش

ولكنه يضعف مقاومته للأزمات الخارجية العاتية

كذلك قوة عمود وصلابته قد تحمل عرش الحب

ربما تبقى مع شخص لأنه مخلص لك

أو صادق أو مؤثر أو وفي أو تحترمه أو تثق به

ولو لم تكن منجذباً إليه بما يكفي

لكم منمي أطيب تحية​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعمدة الحب السبع*



> الصــــدق ::
> 
> الصدق في القول والفعل والمشاعر
> 
> ...



موضوع رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع بمعنى الكلمة
حقيقي انا مش عارفة اجيب كلام منين 

اقولك على حاجة هدعيلك بقى و خلاص هههههههههههههه

ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك امين يا الهي
اذكرني ديما في صلاتك
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## mansour (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعمدة الحب السبع*

*ادعولى نتجتى بعد ساعه الرب يباركم اخوكم mansour​*


----------



## zezza (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعمدة الحب السبع*

راااااائع يا منصور 
موضوع حلو كتير كتير 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يفرح قلبك


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعمدة الحب السبع*


منصور
شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اعمدة الحب السبع*

موضوع راااااااائع يا منصور

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*

لتقول انك تحب فعلا 
هناك سبع اعمدة هم اساس الحب

: 1- الإخـــلاص
ليس عمود الحب فقط بل عمود كل شيء لا أتخيل حب بلا إخلاص​



* 2- الصــــدق
الصدق في القول والفعل والمشاعر فالكذب آفة كل حب...... إذا صدقت معي فأنت تحبني صدق مطلق حب مطلق من الصدق أن تقول لمحبوبك " لا " إذا تطلب الأمر



* 3- الإيـــثار
أبرز أعراض الحب الإيثار عندما تقدم رغبات غيرك على رغباتك تكون متيماً التضحية من درجات الإيثار الإيثار يعيد عدّاد الكره إلى الصفر كلما زاد حبك زاد إيثارك وتضحيتك



* 4- الاحترام
ترك من نحب كما يحب غاية الحب احترام المحبوب حديثك لايعجبني ورأيك لايروق لي ولكني أحبك فأحترم ماقلت فرض قيود على المحبوب يقلل من احترامه





* 5- الوفـــاء
الوفاء بالوعود سر من أسرار الحب من لا يفي بوعوده لا معنى لحبه الوفاء يجلب الكثير من المودة



* 6- الثقـــة
الأمان يأتي من الثقة المطلقة بالمحبوب اهتزاز في الثقة اهتزاز لعرش الحب​


​
* 7- الإنجــذاب
منبعه جمال الآخر أو رؤيته جميلاً وهو بادرة الحب حافظ على جمال روحك ومظهرك تحافظ على محبوبك مادمت منجذباً للمحبوب فلا معنى لشيء آخر لايخلص ولايصدق ولايؤثر ولايحترم ولايفي ولايثق ولكنك تحبه لأنك منجذب إليه حب أعمى كما يقولون​



​* وختاماً
سقوط عمود أو اثنين أو ثلاثة لايعني سقوط العرش ولكنه يضعف مقاومته للأزمات الخارجية
كذلك قوة عمود وصلابته قد تحمل عرش الحب

​


----------



## tenaaaa (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*

موضوع جميل جدا روزاية​


----------



## روزي86 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*

نورتي يا تينا يا قمر


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*


شكـــــرا جــدا

للموضوع الرائع جدا

أم النور الغاليه

معـــــــــــــــــاكم
​


----------



## marcelino (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*

*جامد جدا*​


----------



## Mary Gergees (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*

ميررررررسى يا روزايه يا قمر الموضوع
راااااااااااائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*



> حديثك لايعجبني  ولكني أحبك فأحترم ماقلت فرض قيود على المحبوب يقلل من احترامه




*كله تمام الا الجمله دى معجبتنيش خالص

ميرسى روزايه ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*

نورت يا نهيسي بمرورك الجميل


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*

ميرسي يا مارو يا عسل

نورت


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*

ميرسي يا ماري يا حبي

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: اساس الحب......اهم سبع اعمدة للحب*

ميرسي لمرورك يا cupid  علي مرورك الجميل


----------

